# ACS Skills Assessment Result - Unsuitable



## Godzera (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi There,

Just got my ACS Skills Assessment Result and for my surprise it was unsuitable as you can see the message below


*Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 10 March 2016. 

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of six (6) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University ##### completed December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing. 

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week: 

Dates: 06/08 - 9/13 (5yrs 3mths) 

Position: Support Analyst 

Employer: ###########

Country: *

I understood that they didn't accept my degree as Bachelor it means I can not get any points for skilled visa or can I get any points with "AQF Associate Degree"?

I don't understand why they didn't accept my work experience.
I was employed as Support Analyst but my responsibilites were totally releated to Network Engineer:

- Providing optimal level of customer services;
- Analysing and resolving technical problems;
- Installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and upgrading network’s equipment;
- Providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems;
- Analysing and monitoring network infrastructure;
- Installing, configuring and maintaining Wireless infrastructure;

The following technologies were used by me:

- Cisco Routers and Switch
- Extreme Networks Switch Core, Wireless Controller, Switch, Access Points
- VPN
- VOIP
- Network monitoring tools, Zabbix, Nagios


What can I do to get sucess answer?
Has someone had the same problem before?

Should I accept and give up?

Thanks


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Godzera said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just got my ACS Skills Assessment Result and for my surprise it was unsuitable as you can see the message below
> 
> ...


It says you need to have 6 years of experience to be eligible for that job code, that could be the reason I think, maybe I am wrong

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Godzera said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will get points for education.
But as per this you won't be eligible for claiming any work experience. As its points based, as long as you can get 60 points, you can proceed further.

But in regards to experience, I am not sure how to get this success. I will also be waiting to see other members feedback in this regard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godzera (Mar 19, 2016)

As the answer I got was "Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.", I guess I can not apply to 189 Visa as 263111.

I have to show this letter to the immigration it means they will not accept, and I don't know if I can get 10 points with "AQF Associate Degree".

Now I am confused what can I do....


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess you cannot claim points for both your experience. But get 10 points for Degree. This is what the DIBP website says - 



> Any other qualification
> You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.


From the ACS guide: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf 



> Advanced Diploma and Associate Degree share the same criteria as the Diploma and Vendor Certification criteria.


Since they have assessed your education as Associate Degree, you would have to meet one of these criteria to qualify - 



> Diploma and Vendor Certification
>  If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
>  If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.


Its probably the second one which they applied in your case and hence not suitable since you do not have 6 years of experience.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Godzera said:


> As the answer I got was "Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.", I guess I can not apply to 189 Visa as 263111.
> 
> I have to show this letter to the immigration it means they will not accept, and I don't know if I can get 10 points with "AQF Associate Degree".
> 
> Now I am confused what can I do....


I believe the best option for you would be to wait for 9 months to reach 6 years and then reapply ACS, mostly probably you will get a +ve assessment but without any experience points. As far as I know I don't think you can even submit an EOI without a +ve skills assessment for 189 and 190. Not sure of other visas though.


----------



## Godzera (Mar 19, 2016)

rahulraju2008 said:


> I believe the best option for you would be to wait for 9 months to reach 6 years and then reapply ACS, mostly probably you will get a +ve assessment but without any experience points. As far as I know I don't think you can even submit an EOI without a +ve skills assessment for 189 and 190. Not sure of other visas though.


Yep maybe is the best option, actually I'm in Australia holding student visa. Maybe I should go back to my country get some more experience and try again after 1 year.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear about this. As the fellow members advised wait for few months and reapply. I bet you sure get it. Also you need to add few more points and tweak your r&r little bit close to the ANZSCO code.



Godzera said:


> Yep maybe is the best option, actually I'm in Australia holding student visa. Maybe I should go back to my country get some more experience and try again after 1 year.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Godzera said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just got my ACS Skills Assessment Result and for my surprise it was unsuitable as you can see the message below
> 
> ...


ACS is very clear on this. You have not met the necessary 6 years of work experience to be deemed as "skilled". 

At this point in time, you are not eligible for the skilled migration program. If you put in an EOI and got invited, it is certain that your visa application will be refused. The reasoning is quite simple - you are not yet deemed as "skilled". 

You should do another skills assessment when you have 6 years of working experience. Disputing the current assessment is pointless as you simply do not have sufficient years of experience.


----------



## Godzera (Mar 19, 2016)

dave85 said:


> ACS is very clear on this. You have not met the necessary 6 years of work experience to be deemed as "skilled".
> 
> At this point in time, you are not eligible for the skilled migration program. If you put in an EOI and got invited, it is certain that your visa application will be refused. The reasoning is quite simple - you are not yet deemed as "skilled".
> 
> You should do another skills assessment when you have 6 years of working experience. Disputing the current assessment is pointless as you simply do not have sufficient years of experience.


About the experience I understood, my only hope is try to appeal about my degree as I have studied 4 years and got Bachelor Degree.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Godzera said:


> About the experience I understood, my only hope is try to appeal about my degree as I have studied 4 years and got Bachelor Degree.


You will need to check - perhaps with a migration agent - the current CEP (Country Education Profile) and the tier of your university. It's not really about your 4 years bachelor degree - it's whether this 4-year degree is equivalent to Australia.


----------



## Godzera (Mar 19, 2016)

dave85 said:


> You will need to check - perhaps with a migration agent - the current CEP (Country Education Profile) and the tier of your university. It's not really about your 4 years bachelor degree - it's whether this 4-year degree is equivalent to Australia.


Yep I guess this can be why they didn't accept my bachelor's degree.
I'll try to get with a migration agent.

Anyway, now I am thinking another way to be suitable.
I am CCNA already, if I get CCNP I think they are going to accept my 5 years experience.
Am I right?


----------

